# What is a hardy but colorful tree frog for a beginner?



## radioman (May 31, 2009)

What is a hardy but colorful tree frog for a beginner? I know this is a pdf forum but just looking for answers?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on what you mean by colorful. Most of the treefrogs I know of are green that will turn brown. The hardiest I know of is probably the White's Dumpy Treefrog. If you're looking for something a little more colorful and a little more tempermental you might go with a red eyes. If you're willing to spend a little more Vietnamese Mossy Treefrogs are really cool, but I don't know how hardy it is. Hope this helps.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

How about a Milky Tree Frog? I would compare these to the ease of caring for a White's tree frog.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Smack is right, you need to specify what you're really looking for....as in colors, Bright green? Bright green with blue, The best beginner tree frogs are like Smack said Dumpy's/ Whites, Green Tree frog. Cuban Tree Frog. All of these frogs are relatively cheap. Red Eyes i would wait to own until you get your feet wet with some of the beginners. Red Eyes can be a bit picky when they are young, Once you read the care sheets you should be ok once u have some experience


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

To further smacks comment.
Mossy Tree Frogs are amazing, and very hardy.
Depends what you want.
In my case I want them all so that's not an issue  haha


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

African Reed Frogs.

Small, very hardy and extremely prolific ( in my experience).


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiger Legged Tree Frogs aren't really colorful but on the inside of there legs there is an amazing tiger stripe pattern


----------

